# anyone here run a Cub Cadet snow thrower??



## HotRod55

I am thinking of buying this snow blower http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...det-24-in-524-swe-snow-thrower-208-cc-4448640 . I have a plow on my truck and a 60" plow on my 4 wheeler, never had a problem moving snow with the wheeler until this year. One of my accounts is a church with a A frame style of roof on one side of it and the snow gets pretty deep around it. The other day i went there to move snow and my wheeler wouldnt touch it :realmad: luckly my father in law had a friend who let us borrow his snow blower.

Oh yeah and the other reason i am wanting to get one i because the east/west sidewalk at the church ( next to one of the main streets through town ) always gets some extra snow thrown onto it from the city trucks.  And when we get 8 to 10" of snow that sidewalk is DEEP. Sorry for the long story, but any advice on snow blowers would be great.

Thanks


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

Personally I wouldn't touch it
Ever since MTD Who's brands include Cub Cadet, White, Bolens etc bought a Chinese engine company all their engines are now Chinese ones. 

I was at my local small engine guy this week and he had about 40 of these blowers sitting waiting for parts.

Google "Powermore Engines" 

I just bought a 30" Ariens with the 1650 Briggs snow series Max and it's a beast. Cuts through wet 2ft drifts like butter and threw 30-40ft


----------



## HotRod55

I would love to have a Ariens but i just cant afford $1000 to $1500 for a snow blower


----------



## flyweed

Well yes and now....First I have a cub cadet 1050 series lawn tractor with a 42 inch snowblower attachment that I love!! But I did my homework and while Ecogreen is partly right, most of their stuff is made in China now, you can still get these same models with better engines, like the Kohler Command and Kohler Courage engines. If you can get this snow blower with a Kohler engine I'd do it. Also, maybe look on craigs list for an older Cub snowthrower...they use to be made by IH (international havester) and those were machines built like tanks, with great engines to boot. Same goes for the older cub tractors..if you can find a Cub/IH older model with attached snowblower you would be good to go..I just recently saw one for $800 for the tractor and blower.

Good luck
Dan


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

flyweed;903980 said:


> Well yes and now....First I have a cub cadet 1050 series lawn tractor with a 42 inch snowblower attachment that I love!! But I did my homework and while Ecogreen is partly right, most of their stuff is made in China now, you can still get these same models with better engines, like the Kohler Command and Kohler Courage engines. If you can get this snow blower with a Kohler engine I'd do it. Also, maybe look on craigs list for an older Cub snowthrower...they use to be made by IH (international havester) and those were machines built like tanks, with great engines to boot. Same goes for the older cub tractors..if you can find a Cub/IH older model with attached snowblower you would be good to go..I just recently saw one for $800 for the tractor and blower.
> 
> Good luck
> Dan


Actually, I'm completely right.
The question is pertaining to snowblowers not tractors, which are only now available with their house brand chinese engines. Kohler don't make a winter engine for snowblowers. Good luck finding a IH built machine.. IH sold the Cub Cadet brand to MTD in '81 so anything is going to be over 28 years old.


----------



## flyweed

actually you are PARTIALLY right....I work for Kohler, and you can still get MTD/Cub snowblowers with a kohler Courage engine on it. And if you are LUCKY enough to find an IH cub snowblower, buy it, because these are brick ****houses and will last for years and years..don't matter if they are 28 yrs old. Compared to todays ****, these are the beset machines STILL out there. I know I HAVE ONE.


----------



## HotRod55

Im also thinking of getting a Craftsman snow blower. Looked at one today 28" wide for $799


----------



## wls

I had one, worked great


----------



## Snowzilla

I have the 45" Cub Cadet model with Tecumseh Snow king engine. I bought mine slightly used. I have used it a lot and have had good luck with it for the past 5 years. I bought it because of its size. I don't think there is a bigger walk behind made. One round trip and I can drive a car down the path.


----------



## Division

hey hot rod.... try rcpw.com they offer good prices on similar items....


on a side note.my father in law is the vice president of engineering at MTD cub cadets parent company,,,,, a few years back i worked a winter gig as a machinery tester and all of the large cub cadet units are worth there cost!

good luck!l


----------



## HotRod55

Thanks for the advice guys. I ended up going with this one http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07188691000P?adCell=W3&cascycle=true

They had a sale on them, they took $80 off. The other reason it that the local TSC didnt have anymore cub cadets and didnt know when they would get anymore.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv

flyweed;904573 said:


> actually you are PARTIALLY right....I work for Kohler, and you can still get MTD/Cub snowblowers with a kohler Courage engine on it.


Perhaps you could post the model number then.

I was at my dealers today and according to the master catalog the only Cub Cadet products with Kohler engines are Lawn Tractors, Zero Turns and Utility vehicles.


----------



## briggsguy17

EcoGreen Serv;908486 said:


> Perhaps you could post the model number then.
> 
> I was at my dealers today and according to the master catalog the only Cub Cadet products with Kohler engines are Lawn Tractors, Zero Turns and Utility vehicles.


I am a Kohler expert tech and worked at a Kohler expert dealer until August of this year. Kohler has a snow engine in development but EcoGreen is correct, they are not offered on any current machines. Even when they are on the market they are going to be made in Kohler's China plant. Right now the best snow engine you can get is the Briggs. The Chinese knockoffs are ok, but getting parts can be a real PITA.


----------

